# norethisterone a questin



## gail1 (Apr 19, 2011)

As you ladies know i asked my gp for this some time ago to delay my period. now been taking it for about 3 weeks and its bliss not having to worry about that visitor. have asked gp for enough for another 2 weeks supply also asked how long it was safe to take it for, he said as long as i want and that the only effect would be that when i did have a peroid it would be heaver than normal thats all. 
just wondered if any of you ladies had taken this for a long time and what your experiences were, as far as im concerned i could happy not have a period for as long as possible im currently taking 1 tablet 3 times a day
cheers
gail


----------



## margie (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Gail - I have not taken it just googled it and apparently it can increase your blood sugar and encourage weight gain - so much as you enjoy the lack of periods you may wish to factor those bits of information into your decision of how long to take it.


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi gail, I'm currently taking this. Only last 10 days of my cycle.1 tablet a day to stop the pre period build up. I get really bad pains before and during and this has been a god send. Don't know if it is something you can take long term, but my gp has done me another prescription x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Gail,

I have no experience with this med, but wanted to thank you for sharing your experience! I'm getting married June next year and obviously don't want my period for the wedding or honeymoon. However, the contraceptive pill doesn't agree with me so I will now ask my doctor for this nearer the time


----------



## gail1 (Apr 20, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Hi Gail,
> 
> I have no experience with this med, but wanted to thank you for sharing your experience! I'm getting married June next year and obviously don't want my period for the wedding or honeymoon. However, the contraceptive pill doesn't agree with me so I will now ask my doctor for this nearer the time


Go for it Emma you dont want that bothering you on your big day


----------

